# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  TOPS Fall Symposium

## Carol D

The Texas Ophthalmic Professionals Society will be hosting two days of fun and great education October 19-20th, in beautiful San Antonio. Optiboard's very own Diane Drake and Laurie Pierce will be featured speakers. For more information or registration, contact the TOPS offices at 512-467-2722.

Carol D

----------

